# Kid on Christmas Morning



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Well...I woke up at 4:15 today. Typical, just like when I was a kid at Christmas time. LOL. Even came to the office to check the internet and print out my scouting report from a couple weeks ago.

First day of another big upland season. I hope you all enjoy it and have a very safe and happy hunt! Get your grouse and partridge!

Shoot often, hit most!


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Good luck NJ, post up some picks if you can!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

It was a good morning to be in the field with clear cool weather unlike last year. The wind had 'em flushing a little early though.
[siteimg]4937[/siteimg]

I tried to talk the gal in the cafe into renting out wall lockers for hunters so they could change into dry boots and leave their stinky socks there but she didn't think so.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I got out a little later than I wanted at about 1:30. Brother-in-law and I put on some miles and ended up with 4 sharps and 1 hun. We hunted some perfect sharptail cover that I always get 10-12 flushes out of and only moved 4 sharps all day. It was pretty windy and it seems like they disappear on windy days, but it was still a productive day and beautiful one at that.

Dick that is a nice looking bird dog you have there. Something about those fuzzy faces that makes me smile. :lol:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

My 10 year old got his first upland bird today. A nice sharp, over a nice point by our GSP. I'll post up a picture later.
I got my limit by noon, and when my son and I quit about 2 our group of five had eleven birds. We were seeing quit a few south of petersburg.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

We ended up with 18 on sat and only 4 on sunday (only hunted till noon). Over all it was a really good hunt, the dog did great.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The weekend was one of the best I've ever had in the field! 

We got six sharpies the first morning hunting along CRP and alfalfa. I shot three birds in four shots, no doubt my best shooting ever and my first limit of grouse ever. We got one partridge in the evening hunt closer to VC.










On Sunday we got eight grouse. I shot two in two shots, and then went 0-for-9 on three birds the dog flushed for me, they must've been supergrouse. I'm sure he was peeved, good thing my buddies picked up my slack and got their three birds each for him to retrieve.

We went out around five, after I finished mowing the lawn and we picked up two more partridge, not more than a mile out of town, the dog was excellent. I got one bird on two shots, so whatever had me misfiring the last half of the morning, went away.

Nothing could have been better for the weekend than watching my dog picking up where he left off at the end of last year, flushing coveys singletons, retrieving, and quartering with the wind. Too much fun.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

It felt like Xmas morning today! 46 degrees and strong west wind spitting drizzel. Had to put the earlaps down. The first 3/4 mile produced nothing but cold hands. No gloves. I really appreciated the flannel lined pockets in my coat until I walked in 4 birds and got tangled up. Grouse 2, me 0. But ammo companies need business too. Sam pointed a brood of pheasant chicks that were still yellow fuzz with a black stripe. Must have hatched the 1st of the month.


----------

